# So Cal earthquake



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well we were rockin n rollin today. Last I heard it was a 5.4 magnitude centered 5 miles from my home. I was another 5 miles farther away in the dentists' chair. Hubby was home at the time and said it was like a very hard jolt for about 5 seconds. We did lose a few plates and a couple of pics fell off the wall. I did have some damage to an antique secretery that was unfortunate, but repairable. Lot's of nuts and bolts on the floor of the garage. No props were damaged although Frankie and his hands did fall on the floor. "The Bride", Vampiress Morbidia, and Aloitious were the only ones actually standing and they did just fine. I'm so glad that the resin gargoyles I have out in the backyard didn't fall off the plant racks and break. So, I consider myself very lucky. Had this lasted another 5 to 10 seconds, there would have been a whole lot of damage.

Any other So Cal members feel this thing?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow Laurie...glad your OK...We don't ever feel the earth move here in Louisiana...too much mud


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow - well at least YOU'RE OK LB - the props are replaceable, you're not.

-TM


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good to hear you're OK, Laurie. Hope everyone else down there came through alright, too.


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

We felt it here, I'm a bit further away though. Glad you're alright. It was rolling here a bit. Please make sure you give Vampiress Morbidia a hug for me, and tell her I'm glad she's okay. Gotta love living in So Cal, don't ya??


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm always worried when the sever weather hits you guys glad to hear you are ok!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm so glad you're okay Laurie! I hope you didn't have a drill in your mouth.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Glad to hear you are ok Laurie! 

Kouma and I felt it. I am home in Riverside/Rubidoux and he is in Rancho Cucamonga. It was a pretty hard shake here too. I was waiting for some dishes or dragons to break but all was ok. It did shake for a good while. So far this is the biggest one i have felt since being out here.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to hear you all are OK... Yep, it's shake and bake season in SoCal. Wouldn't it be nice if they could predict them, at least we could get the martini shakers ready.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I don't know what's worse - an earthquake or the dentist? Glad to hear you were unscathed.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good to hear that you and the hub are okay ...
ditto on what Terrormaster said.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey thanks so much everyone. Our house is very close to the 57 and 60 interchange in Diamond Bar. All the stores around here have had lots of inventory damage, especially liquor (how sad is that?) but my booze was just fine  I was just getting the finishing touches done on my teeth cleaning when it hit. I was, however, laying back too far in the chair to get out. So the technician steps on the control button to get me upright. There happened to be 2 large plate glass windows 5' in front of the chair and a light fixture directly above it. I was outta that chair as soon as I could get up, but by then it had stopped. I could see on the waiting room TV what was going on but couldn't get through to hubby on my cell. It took me another 20 min to get home to assess the damage. I was greeted in the driveway by my hubby with a great big hug, both of us grateful for each others' safety and minimal property damage.

Teary and Kouma, good to hear you guys are okay. It sure got your attention, didn't it 

Pirate Chris, I gave Morbidia your message and a hug and she says thanks. I've lived in So Cal all my life and have been through a few of these.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Glad you are okay, Earthquakes sound really scary.


----------

